# 70486 vs 76380



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2010)

What determines the difference between coding a full CT sinus of 70486 and a limited CT sinus as 76380?  When order states limited sinus CT would it be appropriate to only add a 52 modifer?

Thanks.


----------



## ciphermed (Jan 29, 2010)

There is a CPT Assistant coding communication (July 2007), which refers to a limited CT study of thorax...

The article indicates that it would be appropriate to report either the limited CT CPT code 76380 or the anatomical site code with modifier -52.

Hope this helps,


----------

